# Delta battery can on a budget



## lgrinnings (Jan 30, 2021)

Howdy folks-

This is a project I've been wanting to do for some time, and considering how seldom these short cans come up for sale, I figured I'd give it a go. Please note that nothing beats an original. And reproductions of the Delta double long can are very reasonably priced. Also, this can will have no switch which means it'll need to be coupled with a motobike pancake light or similar light that switches on and off. Materials and associated costs below...

1: Jenners shortbread cookie tin: $8.50 from eBay
2: 2 1/2" 2-hole pipe clamps: $5.60 (2 sets would require 4 clamps at $11.20)
1: 3/8" rubber grommet: $0.10
1: coaster (free)
1: can of gloss black spray paint: $3.98

Total cost: $18.18. In my case, I had one of two sets of can clamps, so I only had to make one set.






STEP 1: Remove stickers and paint/lithograph from the shortbread cookie tin. The tin measures just under 7 inches long and just over 3 inches in diameter. This is tad shorter and wider than a real battery can, but close enough to look good.





STEP 2: Cut the coaster to fit the inside of the lid and glue it in place. This is needed so a battery with terminals on one end won't short out if it slides forward and makes contact.








STEP 3: Drill a 5/16" hole 7/8" on center in from the edge. This will be where we ultimately place the 3/8" rubber grommet (shown in place, but wait until after painting to insert)








Step 4: Make the clamps from the 2 1/2" 2-hole pipe clamps. This requires a bunch of hammering and bending as well as some cutting and drilling. Below you'll see left-to-right an original, one I've made to match the profile, and the pipe clamp it came from. Subsequent pictures show the two sets side by side. I found a screw and nut in a jar that was a match to the other set. The clamps can technically be made from any flat stock, but I was looking to match my existing set.














STEP 5: Paint and insert the grommet in the lid. Decals are available through eBay, but I made my own to keep the cost down (see my old-school decal hack for more: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/old-school-decal-hack.126696/). I also haven't gotten around to painting the clamps and I'll probably want to pick up some green felt for the inside of the small clamp ends. But you get the picture.








Overall, I'm pretty stoked with how it came out. I was thrilled with how similar the clamp looks to the one I had. I'll be sure to post pics of everything painted up and complete. Unfortunately, it's 10° here which isn't conducive to applying spray paint. If you have any questions, I'll do my best to answer. Thanks!

-Lester


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2021)

WOW !!! Nice work !


----------

